

Best bookmarking tool? Delicious just lost 1500+ of my bookmarks - cloudyskies


======
zimpenfish
I use Pocket ( [http://getpocket.com](http://getpocket.com) ) with IFTTT (
[http://ifttt.com](http://ifttt.com) ) copying them to Pinboard (
[http://pinboard.in](http://pinboard.in) ), Instapaper (
[http://instapaper.com](http://instapaper.com) ), and also appended to a text
file in Dropbox.

------
ASquare
Evernote. [https://evernote.com/webclipper/](https://evernote.com/webclipper/)

------
harveytoro
Pocket is a very useful tool: [http://getpocket.com/](http://getpocket.com/)

